# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  JUAL KOI IMPORT!.... JUAL RUGI.. Kualitas OK..

## kerogawa

JUAL KOI IMPORT!.... JUAL RUGI.. Kualitas OK..

Alasan Jual karena BOSAN..
Ikan2 ini agak kurus dikit, kurang makan, orang tua kadang sering keluar negri jd dari pada pembantu kasih makan takut over feeding, jd sering puasa. 
Semua ikan sehat. Makan Rakus.

1. SAKAI PLATINUM OGON - HARGA Rp. 8jt

- Size 75cm kurang lebih
- 90% Female
- Body Gede. Sisik rapih. Sebagai provokator makan di kolam makan.
- Sirip sebelah agak nekuk
- Non-certificate





2. MOMOTARO GINRIN SHOWA - HARGA Rp. 5jt

- Size 50-55cm kurang lebih 
- 80% Female (Pipi dan Sirip halus)
- Bone structure lumayan, Beni ok, kualitas shiroji ok, no edit2 photo, waktu moto juga sore kurang cahaya.
- Sirip sebelah agak nekuk
- Certificate Breeder Momotaro Koi Farm








BUNGKUS ALL: SPECIAL PRICE Rp. 11 juta saja utk 2 EKOR (Murah banget! - HEMAT 2jt!).. Di Dealer tdk dapat harga gini.. hehe... (Harga waktu beli jauh di atas ini!) 11jt saja untuk dua ikan lumayan..

Kondisi:
- TANGGAL hari ini sampai tanggal 5 June 2012 hanya utk yg OPTION Bungkus ALL. Jika tdk laku sampai tgl 6 June 2012 baru jual satuan tetapi Option Bungkus ALL masih berlaku.
- Harga di atas adalah harga posisi di rumah orang tua saya, Lokasi: Puri Indah Area, Kembangan, Jakarta Barat.
- Hanya bisa ambil di rumah orang tua saya.
- Pengambilan ikan by appointment ONLY dengan saya.
- Payment cash di tempat, atau transfer sebelum datang pas pengambilan.
- Untuk size2 koi di atas hanya kurang lebih, karena tidak ada bak ukur.


Thanks KOI-s................

Minat? PM atau hubungi saya di HP: 0815-80-11117

Siapa cepat dia dapattt ya.. first come first serve!....

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

